# LightSpeed.



## LightSpeed (Mar 9, 2012)

LightSpeed - always a beginner.
Every single day.
Cause that's what life, is.
It can be taken away, in a split second.

I am LightSpeed, and I approve this message.


----------



## Overread (Mar 9, 2012)

1) In-flight dragons are not beginner work - esp when they are sharp shots  (take that as a compliment )

2) 




3) This reminds me that sometime this weekend I'll have to clear out beginners - re the updated description.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 10, 2012)

I prefer to live by this mantra.

Nice photo btw. Good timing. What you say above though makes me believe that you killed the dragonfly right after you took this photo. &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> 1) In-flight dragons are not beginner work - esp when they are sharp shots  (take that as a compliment )
> 
> 2)
> 
> 3) This reminds me that sometime this weekend I'll have to clear out beginners - re the updated description.



Number 1 and number 3 means im a goner to this forum section.

I like number 2 the best.
Thank you for the high compliment.
Because I took it as a high compliment.

I intend to be good at this. Even better than this image.
And I will.
But I will always be a beginner.

LightSpeed - beginner for life....as long as it lasts


----------



## SCraig (Mar 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Number 1 and number 3 means im a goner to this forum section.
> 
> I like number 2 the best.
> Thank you for the high compliment.
> ...


I would say that the first sentence is pretty much guaranteed.  I've only been around here since November and one of my first posts was to comment about that gull you shot that was overprocessed, out of focus, and poorly composed that you claim you "Nailed".  Someone gave it a 7 on a 1-10 scale and I gave it a 5 and thought that was generous.

You have improved tremendously in the past few months and I for one applaud that.   Very well done, young man!  Just do what you claim though ... Never stop learning and never stop improving.

Now if we could just do something about that lack of confidence ....


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I would say that the first sentence is pretty much guaranteed.  I've only been around here since November and one of my first posts was to comment about that gull you shot that was overprocessed, out of focus, and poorly composed that you claim you "Nailed".  Someone gave it a 7 on a 1-10 scale and I gave it a 5 and thought that was generous.
> 
> You have improved tremendously in the past few months and I for one applaud that.   Very well done, young man!  Just do what you claim though ... Never stop learning and never stop improving.
> 
> Now if we could just do something about that lack of confidence ....



Don't know what to say.
I don't think " thank you " is enough.
I should say that I am inspired, considering the very experienced person that this compliment came from.
Both you and Overread, I should add.
I hold you in high awful regard Mr. Craig. Always have.

This is a result of being knocked down and having the determination to get back up.
It's all I know, anymore.
When I sit back and think of all I've lost in comparison to what I've gained, the rewards are few.
The sorrows and regrets are many.

My father once told me, he didn't expect me to amount to much.
We haven't spoken in many years, but I've proven him wrong. I've spent much of my life proving myself.
I've lost a lot along the way.
That may be where the lack of confidence comes from.
Been living life thru the lens of a camera here lately. I see now.
I see lots of things and not just in photos.

I won't be posting to this section much anymore, not like I used to.
I figure every now and then won't hurt anything. Might help for those who are where I was not so long ago.
The image......it was shot with a 100mm macro. After the crop it's 13.something megapixels.
I still hunted him for hours to get that close with a short lens. I have a nasty habit of having the wrong lens , at the right time.

I intend to be good at this. And other things too.

Thank you for your kind words. They have meant much to me.

LightSpeed


----------



## Bossy (Mar 10, 2012)

Why not just post in the relevant Galleries? Is there some stigma I don't know about?​


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Beginners comfort zone! lol!


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Why not just post in the relevant Galleries? Is there some stigma I don't know about?





Apparently you have some problem with people doing what they want to do.

And how many times have you reported me? Yet you see a thread of mine, and you can't hold back.
You just must chime in to create a mess. Right?
Yet when your buddy vtec posts here, not a word from you. Or Desi, Mr. Pink and quite a few others. Not a word.
Put me on ignore. Ok? It won't hurt my feelings. I promise.

What's the matter Bossy? You afraid  that people might see something of mine and actually like it? 
Actually  think it's a good image? That just kills your soul doesn't it. Eats you  up inside to the point that you just have to chime in and start shyt.

I'm going to ask the mods to remove your shyt starting post.
I'm also going to ask that you ignore me from here on.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just post in the relevant Galleries? Is there some stigma I don't know about?
> ...



LS.. Mellow, dude! She wasn't even rude.....  Maybe just ignore her, if it bugs you that much!


----------



## Bossy (Mar 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just post in the relevant Galleries? Is there some stigma I don't know about?
> ...


What?? Sensitive much? I've never reported anyone. Except a spammer once. 
My buddies?
I like your work. *shrug* I usually comment on its greatness. 
I literally did not understand why you have this desire to post in beginners, where it says on the top, not a gallery, meant for questions. I didn't see a question in your post, just some poetry about being a beginner and killing something. Or something like that. 

You can ask, they can if they want. It was a legit question. I'm not sure why you're so angry about it.

Have a great weekend!​


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Bossy said:
> ...



Yeah play innocent.
Like you were just asking a question. As if.
Your entire intention was the derail the thread. You know it and I know it.
Your sarcasm does nothing for me. You're not funny and I find you relatively boring in a Mrs. Kravitz kind of way.
And there was nothing in any post about killing anything. If you're that stupid, and/or mentally challenged to take something so out of context and make it what you want it to be,
maybe you shouldn't post anything, anywhere.

I just don't like you and you don't like me, so we can dispense with your theatrics.
I've avoided you like the plague. And then here you come again, just like the old Dolly Parton song.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2012)

Disregard; confusion on my part.


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LS.. Mellow, dude! She wasn't even rude.....  Maybe just ignore her, if it bugs you that much!



As if.
This is a joke right?
She comes to this thread with intent to disrupt a perfectly innocent thread.
But I should ignore her.............and not the other way around.
I've asked her to ignore. You saw it. But she just can't do it.
I would tend to think that she who enters a thread, with intent, should be the one to ignore the thread.
Especially considering the bickering back and forth problems I've had with this woman in the past, which cannot be denied.

Now I have avoided her. I do not post anything , anywhere, that she is to be found on the Internet.
I have asked that she do the same. But she can't.

Totally unbelievable.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...


*
And, we're done here.  Everyone, pick up your camera and go outside and take a picture.*


----------

